
Why Are Code Generation Tools Relevant? - lguerin
https://dzone.com/articles/telosys-a-code-generation-tool-by-laurent-guerin
======
jackpat99
Yes, code generation tools are very relevant and useful. Obviously they can't
generate everything but they can help a lot. With tools like Telosys or
JHipster you can save many days of workload, especially at the beginning of
the project with their bootstraping features.

